# Famous Brother Cast On Comb- MY VERSION



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen the pictures of the old Brother Cast On comb with the long bar across the back. Apparently very hard to find, but coveted by a lot of knitters. 
I thought, why not adapt the idea to my own combs? So I went to Home Depot and with the help of a very knowledgable sales clerk, I picked up all the parts for about $10.00!!! 
I am thinking of sliding a pipe across so that it covers up the joined connector that secures the half bracket to the 1/4 threaded rod. That way one would have even contact all the way across. 
Whatcha think?

Here is some pics , front & back:


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

very, very clever, you! I don't have a brother machine, but I can appreciate the necessity of invention...lol...


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the pictures are absolutely fascinating - but I have no idea what is its use! Please explain, you have aroused my curiosity. Thank you.


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the famous Brother Hinged cast on comb, and here is a youtube video that The AnswerLady has filmed.





One can use this on any machine! Don't be afraid to borrow ideas and adapt them to your work 
I use this on my Singer, and I am going to try it on my Superba when I get a chance.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

This design is not practical.....The yarn would get hung up...or shredded on the nuts...screws....plates....and rod threading....


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Pity you are not in the UK, I have 3 of these that I am going to sell fairly soon!!


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tallie9 said:


> This design is not practical.....The yarn would get hung up...or shredded on the nuts...screws....plates....and rod threading....


Refer to the original posting, I mention that I should enclose it with a pipe or something.


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

mrb123 said:


> Refer to the original posting, I mention that I should enclose it with a pipe or something.


I think I will look around tomorrow for a suitable pipe to finish this thing. I think a 1/2 inch thin-walled galvanized pipe is suitable. Perhaps electrical conduit would work?
After I get this done and tested in the next few days, I will post final photos. At least the photos posted today show the basic concept. As I don't have access to stainless steel rod or a machine shop to duplicate the original. I wanted to design a functional "knock-off" of the original design, but do it inexpensively with common parts in any hardware store.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Clever, clever.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Very clever thinking and very innovatove. Yes, a cover over the joins would be necessary to protect the knitting, something nice and smooth. Well done!
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## NessaRose (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe a PVC pipe?


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

mrb123 said:


> I have seen the pictures of the old Brother Cast On comb with the long bar across the back. Apparently very hard to find, but coveted by a lot of knitters.
> I thought, why not adapt the idea to my own combs? So I went to Home Depot and with the help of a very knowledgable sales clerk, I picked up all the parts for about $10.00!!!
> I am thinking of sliding a pipe across so that it covers up the joined connector that secures the half bracket to the 1/4 threaded rod. That way one would have even contact all the way across.
> Whatcha think?
> ...


----------



## snellinghouston (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So clever of you!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

You are amazing! It's been years since I worked through creating something I needed but could not find. What a feeling of accomplishment you must have. Congratulations.


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

This is ingenious! I want to make one too. Did you drill holes into the cast on comb to attach the bracket? What would you think about covering the threaded rod with vinyl tubing? That might also provide a little grip on the knitted fabric without adding too much weight.


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

fibreoptiks said:


> This is ingenious! I want to make one too. Did you drill holes into the cast on comb to attach the bracket? What would you think about covering the threaded rod with vinyl tubing? That might also provide a little grip on the knitted fabric without adding too much weight.


I did drill 2 mounting holes to attach the 1 1/2" U-bolt bracket.
I drilled 1/4 holes and used 1/4x20 nuts and bolts; but it really only needs 1/8" size to hold the bracket.
I tried to find other bracket designs/shapes however there were none that actually fit into the channel of the cast on comb and the other side that would contact the "teeth" of the comb. I do wish I could have used a heavier stronger bracket & threaded rod. That is why I decided on the conduit. I did have to purchase a 10 ft. length costing $5.00 at Lowes. They cut it to size for me, which is a bonus. Now I can make this hinged attachment to fit several sizes of my cast on combs with the pipe that I have left 
The reason I am using the conduit as a cover is because of the 1/4" threaded rod not having enough strength to keep from sagging. Also I wanted to address the potential damage that the open threads may have caused.
I would imagine, however, that just using vinyl tubing does not add enough dimensional stability. I found that when I added weights to the comb, the threaded rod bowed, and the contact with the combs was lost. Also, if a vinyl cover of any kind is put on, there will be a certain amount of "drag" that will be created when the yarn is pulled on it. Since the pipe is absolutely smooth; I don't anticipate any damage to the yarn. The most pressure is actually on the 'teeth', with the conduit only providing leverage by holding it against the teeth of the comb.
I chose thin-walled conduit due to less weight than conventional pipe.
I do hope I have explained the reasons for my choices of materials. Actually it doesn't take very long to assemble, once one has the parts in front of them.
In actual use I am finding that making a cast-on rag of at least 4-6 inches and attaching to the comb is a good setup. I just love these things!

By already having a pre-knit piece of material of about a 6" length, one can then just put the rag through the conduit bar; hang onto needles, ravel cord, cast-on and everything is ready to go!! No fussing with putting it on later.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent work and well thought out. If I didn't already have one, I would be tempted to have a go at making one or getting my DH to do so since I am useless with a drill and don't intend to learn simce I am over half way through my 70s!


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

rainbirdoz said:


> Excellent work and well thought out. If I didn't already have one, I would be tempted to have a go at making one or getting my DH to do so since I am useless with a drill and don't intend to learn simce I am over half way through my 70s!


Hey I am glad you are fortunate to have the original. The rest of us have to come up with jerry-rigged copies 
But I am so glad I have done this, for me this is a real keeper!!


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> You are amazing! It's been years since I worked through creating something I needed but could not find. What a feeling of accomplishment you must have. Congratulations.


Well thanks  There were many nights I had woken up and tried to plan a different alternative. The original Brother hinged cast-on comb is an elegant solution that I believe is the best.
I just had to figure out how to make one for myself with parts I could purchase at a local hardware store.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Very clever man Mr.B. Thank you very much.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one of those cast on combs.. have never used it


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> You are amazing! It's been years since I worked through creating something I needed but could not find. What a feeling of accomplishment you must have. Congratulations.


Right on!!

I have several of these ribber combs..use mostly Brother KMs.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

MRB what are you going to make these to sell?


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

KateWood said:


> MRB what are you going to make these to sell?


No I have no plans to sell these...I just figured out a way to make the attachment, so I am just sharing the information for others. 
Cost is about $15.00 in hardware parts purchased at most hardware stores.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Excellant , too far from Australia


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very good. It is an idea that should work. I'm guessing this will work on the full comb. The Brother is the small comb. If this is on the full comb, I would like the instructions. Thanks.


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> Very good. It is an idea that should work. I'm guessing this will work on the full comb. The Brother is the small comb. If this is on the full comb, I would like the instructions. Thanks.


One can use either comb, I use this on both the long comb and the shorter comb. Works good


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is the "final" version. At the end of the pipe I put a washer and a nut to secure it at both ends. Also in use I did find that as one pulled up the yarn, it was hard to find the "center-point" and it tended to slide to one side or another. So I took a sharpie and drew lines to serve as a reference point.

Now I know that the pic shows the pipe not extending to the end of the combs. This type of u-bolt hanger isn't threaded far enough, and I was a little worried. I also think I should have cut the pipe an inch longer, I do think I would have been ok.

However, in use the yarn takes on the hourglass shape as it is knitted, so rarely would one have to use the total end-to-end range.
This little thing works so sweet! Here is a final pic:


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

NessaRose said:


> Maybe a PVC pipe?


lightweight garden hose? Discarded medical tubing?

Madkiwi


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> lightweight garden hose? Discarded medical tubing?
> 
> Madkiwi


Why not try it and let us know? IMHO anything that is flexible is not going to be suitable; due to the flex the rod has when weight is on it. It bows in the middle. I know, I tried it. 
However if someone has a better idea, please let us know!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

cafe curtain rod?


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think the cafe curtain rod would be firm enough. Go toa hhardware store and check out the plumbing and electrical departments for a thicker walled pipe.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh! you are too good! Are you part husband? That is a great work around. It took me about a year to find that comb with the bar. You are so lucky!!


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

OMO said:


> Oh! you are too good! Are you part husband? That is a great work around. It took me about a year to find that comb with the bar. You are so lucky!!


Thanks for the compliments...I had searched for a long time with no success. 
As they say,"Necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

mrb123 said:


> Thanks for the compliments...I had searched for a long time with no success.
> As they say,"Necessity is the mother of invention"


It certainly is. How clever of you to figure all that out!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

mrb123 said:


> I have seen the pictures of the old Brother Cast On comb with the long bar across the back. Apparently very hard to find, but coveted by a lot of knitters.
> I thought, why not adapt the idea to my own combs? So I went to Home Depot and with the help of a very knowledgable sales clerk, I picked up all the parts for about $10.00!!!
> I am thinking of sliding a pipe across so that it covers up the joined connector that secures the half bracket to the 1/4 threaded rod. That way one would have even contact all the way across.
> 
> Hi, With your permission, I am going to take this idea and make me a couple with my cast on combs.. I also have a singer and when putting that thing on the work and then trying to hold it up from underneath and putting the wire in, Whew !! I like this better... Thanks


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

lilfawn83 said:


> mrb123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the pictures of the old Brother Cast On comb with the long bar across the back. Apparently very hard to find, but coveted by a lot of knitters.
> ...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

mrb123 said:


> So anyone can use my prototype; I posted my idea so that all can share ideas. Also since you are a WV Gal, you have extra special permission. (We are from the Parkersberg area)
> "Go Mountaineers!!"


 Oh wow !! Well hello neighbor !!! 
I'm from the Welch area..
Thanks You so Much !! Got to Luv'em Mountaineers !!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

mrb123 said:


> I have seen the pictures of the old Brother Cast On comb with the long bar across the back. Apparently very hard to find, but coveted by a lot of knitters.
> I thought, why not adapt the idea to my own combs? So I went to Home Depot and with the help of a very knowledgable sales clerk, I picked up all the parts for about $10.00!!!
> I am thinking of sliding a pipe across so that it covers up the joined connector that secures the half bracket to the 1/4 threaded rod. That way one would have even contact all the way across.
> Whatcha think?
> ...


Hi MRB.. I printed out a picture of your new cast on comb and took it with me to a hardware store.. I got everything for both the combs, long and short for 15 and some change.. The bars come in 3 feet so I'll have to cut one..
Thanks so much for this idea... Sandra


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi MRB.. I printed out a picture of your new cast on comb and took it with me to a hardware store.. I got everything for both the combs, long and short for 15 and some change.. The bars come in 3 feet so I'll have to cut one..
> Thanks so much for this idea... Sandra


I will be watching for your finished comb. I do hope it works for you! I use mine all the time


----------

